# Gas Leak Monitor



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

Cooked a bunch of food on Sunday for the BIG GAME, including using the double ovens and multiple gas-fueled burners on the range. Some noticed a slight gas smell, I chalked it up to the overuse of the gas appliances. The smell got worse, so we eventually turned the line off and let the kitchen air out. Had our gas company come out this morning and they confirmed a small leak. We've lived in the house for 2 years, and this is the first time I've smelled anything, so I'm mostly curious about how one starts. The repair tech that came out apparently just tightened the connections and went about his day (I wasn't there for the repair visit). So, what can I do in the future if I think there is a leak? We have CO monitors in the house, but I was thinking of getting something like this to keep on hand for a quick check, has anyone ever used this (or something similar)?

https://www.homedepot.com/p/HOME-FLEX-Electronic-Gas-Leak-Detector-11-810-001/301876827


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

@jeffjunstrom Glad to hear they found it!

I use an electronic sniffer similar to the one you linked. I find it very handy to check for leaks, especially if you share a propane tank amongst a few outdoor appliances or need to unhook an appliance for part replacement etc. It's peace of mind. Apart from that, there's always an objective answer when someone asks "did you fart?"


----------



## mylawn-NC (Jun 27, 2021)

Never waste your money on these. The monitor is near the fireplace. A technician came to was bleed the gas line. The whole house smelled gas and the monitor did not EVEN go off.....

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Kidde-Firex-Plug-in-Carbon-Monoxide-Propane-Natural-and-Explosive-Gas-Detector-9-Volt-Battery-Backup-Digital-Display-21029623/301627165


----------

